# French Foreign Legion video from Djibouti



## ArcticWolf (Apr 21, 2006)

This could easily be used as a recruitment video for the French Foreign Legion - enjoy!

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/114461

As always, the idea for this thread has been gracefully 'borrowed' from another forum... I hope they will forgive me for it...


----------

